# Coal car Whistle



## czhanacek (Jul 29, 2009)

the whistle in my coal car hasn't been working. This has happened frequently. it's for my Lionel polar express set (O Scale). It usually fixes itself in 2 or 3 weeks. Please help me!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

If the problem goes away and then comes back, I would have to say that it may be something like a loose wire... Can you take the shell off? There should be a screw in each corner, or at least that is where they usually are...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you are not using it a lot, it may be a rechargeable battery operating railsounds. Check your paperwork to make sure. This is just a guess.
The manual From reading, you need at least 6 volts to power it from the track. Some buttons on older transformers will not work with it. Look at the manual and see if this is what you have. You may have an older version that is only a whistle so we could use more information, if you still have a problem. The whistle problem, could be just your signal(loose wire sound familiar?) on the sound button , that has nothing to do with the tender itself.
By the way, Welcome to the forum. the Polar Express is a great set.

The tender takes a nine volt battery. The #46 supp under parts and pictures for Lionel service page s46 4-8,shows a Hudson tender, you can print it out.


----------



## czhanacek (Jul 29, 2009)

Where would the switch be? My transformer is a Lionel MultiControl "TRAINMaster" Type ZW Transformer from 1959 to 1966.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Have you changed the battery or ever heard a bell? If not read the manual. You will need two sound buttons one for the bell the other for the whistle. The ZW only has a whistle an older one.Do you think you have the electroncs or a conventional whistle?. The whistle is heavy because of the motor.


----------



## czhanacek (Jul 29, 2009)

Where is the battery? I haven't ever heard a bell


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Battery is under the shell. B&M suggested that you remove it. The underlined words are links to information you need to proceed. Try it you will like it.


----------



## czhanacek (Jul 29, 2009)

When I Opened it up i didn't see any battery


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about the connector for a battery. More discription would be useful. You have not told us what kind of tender it is. DId you see electronics? Or the older motor whistle. In simpler words is it mechanical or electrical sound?


----------

